
AWS Lambda major outage: suspending traffic to US-EAST-1 - tbrock
https://status.aws.amazon.com/?lambda=true
======
Rapzid
Successful invocations for us are on the up after being effectively down for 5
hours. Control plane very laggy, and I have a CloudFormation stack with a
lambda backed custom resource that still won't delete.

Initially we were seeing "service unavailable" and "internal server errors". A
while(couple hours?) later the API was returning a rather lengthy message
about there being no capacity in the region.

I submitted this issues twice; shortly after the start of the outage and 2
hours later. Both were flagged out; aws must be running damage control here.

------
tbrock
Our lambda services are entirely down, no lambdas appear in the lambda
console:

    
    
        null (Service: AWSLambdaInternal; Status Code: 503; Error Code: null; Request ID: null)
    

Requests to API gateway return 502: Internal Server Error

